# Buying a new pistol- looking for feedback



## Jarnhamar (14 Feb 2017)

Looking to buy a new pistol but having a hard time narrowing the choices. Already have a Sig P226.  Activities will include but not limited to 3-gun competitions, target practice, zombies and Red Dawn fantasies.


*Seraphim Armoury Archangel*







*Steyr L-A1 *(M40 essentially the same)






*Glock 17&19*






*HK P30L*


----------



## Dissident (14 Feb 2017)

Ken Hackathorn said to me: "It's a 9mm world and a Glock world."


----------



## chrisf (14 Feb 2017)

If you're military police, or a bunch of other things, you can buy a glock straight from Police Ordnance (The Canadian Importer) with a substantial discount.

Also you can't go wrong with a glock.

They may not currently be importing all models though...


----------



## QV (14 Feb 2017)

I want an M&P9 so I can be like Jerry Miculek


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Feb 2017)

You have a 226, so go for the 1911 in 9mm (cheaper) and then get a Glock, Ruger, S&W pistol


----------



## hambley92 (15 Feb 2017)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> If you're military police, or a bunch of other things, you can buy a glock straight from Police Ordnance (The Canadian Importer) with a substantial discount.



FYI any individual in the CAF can take advantage of the deals from Police Ordnance. I got my Glock from them for a fantastic price.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2017)

You should go for a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Feb 2017)

At the end of the day, all modern pistols are decent, pick the one that fits your hand and budget. 45acp is fun, but not cheap to shoot and you spend forever on your hands and knees looking for cases to reload. Sig and Glock have very nice .22cal kits and the S&W .22cal copy of their M&P is one of the most reliable of .22 copies out there.


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Feb 2017)

I have a Glock 17 that's performed well for me since 2005 when I bought it.

I've cleaned it a couple of times since then, and it's never failed to fire for me.

I'd stick with 9mm due to cost and availability.  

Having the ability to swap out the slide for one of the Advantage Arms .22 slides (~$400) is a good thing, but I've not done that.  I bought a stand-alone .22 pistol.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Feb 2017)

How much would a Glock 17 run through the Police Ordnance deal?  The archangel under the IOP is $1000.    I have a .22 conversion for the Sig, I know Glocks have them too might be tricky finding one for the 1911 though.



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> You should go for a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range.


A plasma rifle with the energy output of a light bulb? Seems hardly enough power  ;D


----------



## chrisf (15 Feb 2017)

LogOLife said:
			
		

> FYI any individual in the CAF can take advantage of the deals from Police Ordnance. I got my Glock from them for a fantastic price.



Apparently I missed a comma, should have been "military, police", not "military police".

There was a bunch of other individuals entitled to the discount as well.

I don't remember the prices but contact them and ask, they'll send you a complete price list.

It's a significant discount, except for any of the compact models you've got to provide a restricted length barrel yourself, which costs roughly the same as what you save.

You can buy one discounted pistol per year.

It's not their policy, it's a Glock company policy, there just the Canadian importer for Glock.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Feb 2017)

As I recall it's around $300, but that might be for a larger contract and not a single pistol.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Feb 2017)

Is the gen 4 glock much different than the gen 3?


----------



## AbdullahD (16 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar I can not speak to all of them only the Seraphim stuff, because I was researching to buy. My buddy is a manager for the firearms department for a box store that sells Seraphim firearms and it is on his testimony I tell you this.. so take as you will lol

He has told me that the finish on the Seraphim stuff is sub-par for the economy manufacturers of a 1911's. He told me that he found the finish wears on seraphim stuff at a kuch faster rate then other manufacturers. 

For me it is a big deal, for you it may not be.
But that is literally all I know.

Abdullah


----------



## chrisf (16 Feb 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> As I recall it's around $300, but that might be for a larger contract and not a single pistol.



If it is, it's a way bigger discount than they used to offer. More like $650, varies depending on model.


----------



## Haggis (17 Feb 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You should go for a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range.



They are prohibited in Canada because they require more than 5 "AA" size batteries to function.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Feb 2017)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> If it is, it's a way bigger discount than they used to offer. More like $650, varies depending on model.



I think the price I quoted is for the large contracts when you are buying in the thousands of pistols.


----------



## hambley92 (17 Feb 2017)

When I ordered from them about 3 years ago I got a Glock 17 Gen 4 with tritium sights for about $700 plus tax.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2017)

Get one of these puppies. Clunky, cheap, won't quit and heavy enough to beat your target to death with. This is only one vid of them torturing a Hi-Point, there's others but it shows just how tough this boat anchor really is.  

I'm thinking of getting one, just for shiggles. [

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbvvurXmAmg

If anyone has one they want to get rid of, shoot me a PM.

Sorry for the diversion there Jarn.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Feb 2017)

thanks for the input AbdullahD, I fired off an email to SA to ask them about their finish wearing out.

[quote author=recceguy]

Sorry for the diversion there Jarn. 
[/quote]

You're like a pistol packing Obi-wan, never a need to say sorry lol

Looks like I'm going to learn towards a Gen 3 or 4 Glock 17 (depending on price) and SA 1911 Archangel in 9mm. Or maybe .45, but probably 9mm. 


When my wife asked whats the big deal between trying to pick between 9mm and .45 with the same gun I said getting a 1911 in 9mm sort of feels like cheating, which to me is self-explanatory.
She asked to explain so I said it's like kissing your wife after she gets her hair done and looks like a different woman.

Didn't go over all that well..


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> thanks for the input AbdullahD, I fired off an email to SA to ask them about their finish wearing out.
> 
> You're like a pistol packing Obi-wan, never a need to say sorry lol
> 
> ...



Yea.. I may have elected to explain it a different way haha


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Feb 2017)

Like going hunting with another man's dogs.


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Feb 2017)

Ow.  Cut off....but at least you'll have a gun to play with....


----------



## chrisf (17 Feb 2017)

So have you bought your new glock yet? Because... buy a glock.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2017)

I've got all kinds of stuff. My go to gun is my .45 Commander that I filled with Wilson Combat parts, my other favourite is my Bersa Thunder 9 Pro. Take a look at those also. 18 (10) RDS, light, full ambidextrous controls inherently accurate and used in South America for police and army. Think I paid $500 new. It won't hurt to look 😉 http://www.bersa.com.ar/pistola-bersa-thunder-9-pro-en.html


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Feb 2017)

My "no fail" is a Glock 17.  

My IPSC pistol is a CZ-75 SP-01 Shadow.

Glocks seldom jam or fail.....reliable like a hammer.  

Have you bought your Glock yet?


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2017)

Police ordance got back to me.  No glock 17s for a while and they have a glock 19 but it's an extra $50 to reclassify it plus I have to buy the barrel and ship it to them first.  Considering a 40 cal but had my heart set on the 17 if I got a glock.


----------



## chrisf (18 Feb 2017)

That's too bad, that's how I ended up with an M&P9 ( which by the way is also a nice pistol, though I had to modify the mag release to make it more accessible, and a glock 17 is still on the "when I can afford it" shopping list)


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Feb 2017)

Jarnhammer, if you're considering striker-fire in a Glock or Steyr, would you consider a Sig P320?  Or an HK VP9?  Still on my list of things to do, but having fired a number of pistols more recently, and looking beyond my dream-gun HK P30L, the 320 or VP9 might be the one?

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Police ordance got back to me.  No glock 17s for a while and they have a glock 19 but it's an extra $50 to reclassify it plus I have to buy the barrel and ship it to them first.  Considering a 40 cal but had my heart set on the 17 if I got a glock.



G19's are nice, I second the P320, it has a nicer trigger, but there will be little in the way of aftermarket support or accessories for awhile. You can always  buy a 2nd hand Glock and sell it later. I don't recommend a Glock in .40cal as it's hard on cases and I have seen 2 serious case failures in Glocks, both in .40cal. The G17/19/26 are rock solid though. Funny enough their 10mm and .45acp  Glocks don't have case issues like the .40 cal does.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Feb 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Jarnhammer, if you're considering striker-fire in a Glock or Steyr, would you consider a Sig P320?  Or an HK VP9?  Still on my list of things to do, but having fired a number of pistols more recently, and looking beyond my dream-gun HK P30L, the 320 or VP9 might be the one?
> 
> Cheers
> G2G



P30L is the most comfortable handgun I've ever picked up. $100 magazines are murder though!  I might take a look at the 320 or VP9, the VP9 looks pretty nice. Would like to test them out at the range.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> P30L is the most comfortable handgun I've ever picked up. $100 magazines are murder though!  I might take a look at the 320 or VP9, the VP9 looks pretty nice. Would like to test them out at the range.



Jarn, admittedly, I have not fired the VP9, but if it is even just half as comfortable as the P30L, it would be a great gun.  I have fired the P320 and it is a very, very nice gun. 

Regards
G2G


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Feb 2017)

Jarn,

Before you leap, have a look at this. $569 + tax for the whole package. Case, pistol, serpa style paddle holster, mag holder and cleaning rod. Cheaper than the rest by far. Appears to be a version of the Glock.Used in around twenty countries by their military and LE. These are a Canik (Turkey) pistol from an ISO9000 company, imported by Century Arms. Watched a few review vids and everyone one was impressed with the accuracy. Hitchcock .45 does good reviews, go watch his. The second link here is Cabelas Canada and has a good description. There is also (depending on the dealer) a model TP9SF, which has no decocker.


Century Arms TP9SA

Canik TP9SA Semi-Auto Pistol


I'm a hammer guy and have never much cared for striker guns. Could never justify the price. I'm getting one of these to see what the fuss is all about.


_edit: updating as I find new info._


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Feb 2017)

That's a pretty great deal. Too bad I live about 100 km from the nearest place I'd be able to shoot it.  This RPAL is really going to waste in my wallet.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Jarn,
> 
> Before you leap, have a look at this. $569 + tax for the whole package. Case, pistol, serpa style paddle holster, mag holder and cleaning rod. Cheaper than the rest by far. Appears to be a version of the Glock.Used in around twenty countries by their military and LE. These are a Canik (Turkey) pistol from an ISO9000 company, imported by Century Arms. Watched a few review vids and everyone one was impressed with the accuracy. Hitchcock .45 does good reviews, go watch his. The second link here is Cabelas Canada and has a good description. There is also (depending on the dealer) a model TP9SF, which has no decocker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Feb 2017)

This is a very good deal and nice starter gun 
http://www.wanstallsonline.com/firearms/hand-guns/semi-automatic/polymer-frame/smith-wesson-sd9ve-9mm.html

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/glock-g19-gen3-9mm-pistol/

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/g17-gen-3-9mm-4-6-pistol/

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/glock-17-gen-4-mos-pistol/

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/fn-herstal-fns-9-9mm-pistol/

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/iwi-baby-desert-eagle-ii-9mm-pistol-steel-frame-range-kit/

http://www.wanstallsonline.com/firearms/hand-guns/semi-automatic/polymer-frame/ruger-american-pistol-9mm-luger.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the links all.

Seraphim Armoury didn't bother answering any emails I sent and bucked me off on FB.  A dealer said it could be 6-8 months before the pistol I want is in stock except the price will be up.

Fired off an email to Sig Sauer and they responded within minutes and were absolutely energetic offering their Individual Officer Program.  They'll give me a few hundred dollars off this plinker 








Seems auspicious to get a Glock gen 3 or 4 too.

Then I'll get .22LR slides for them both.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Mar 2017)

Are hand guns allowed in Canada ?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Mar 2017)

Yes, they are normally in the restricted category, unless their barrel length is less than 106mm or they are in .25 or .32 cal in which case they are prohibited. Don't ask about logic, applying logic to the Firearms Act will cause your head to explode.

Being restricted means you can only take them to gunshops, shooting ranges and they must be locked up when not in use.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Mar 2017)

This should help explain how messed up handgun laws are in Canada.  I made this up myself the other year when there was much discussion about Bill C-42 the "Common Sense" changes to the Firearms Act.


----------



## TimneyTime (21 Mar 2019)

I know this thread is pretty much dead, but I'm going to throw my  :2c: in anyway.

Colt 45ACP MK IV M1911 Government. (Series 80 with firing pin block & solid barrel bushing, and half cock shelf)  There are many variations of this pistol, but only a few are really top notch.  There are even series 80 models, that aren't "real" series 80, so you have to be really careful when buying one.  You can tell by the price difference, normally.  Unless someone's trying to bamboozle you.  I would pass on the Gold Cup models too.  If you're going to buy one of these, you need to study up first, because there are a lot of ways to get ripped off with it.

Walther PPQ M2 9mm

CZ 75 SP01 Shadow 9mm

I would stay away from the Glock 19.  The only reason the US Navy Seals changed from the Sig P226 to the Glock 19 is because it's cheaper.  They changed the qualification parameters for their handgun so that it's no longer based on accuracy and repeatability, but on cost.  That's why they went with the 19.  It's mostly plastic composites.  *My personal preference only*  I don't want to start a war about this, please.

The Sigs were in dire need of replacing because the service contract had run out... And the Sigs started dropping in QC out of the factory, they'd come off the shelf with glaring defects that had to be replaced.  It became common practice to defer receivership until the US military did their own QC, and got all the kinks worked out.  When it goes boom, the P226 is one of the finest handguns available IMO.  I have one, so I'm biased.  It is by far the most accurate handgun I've ever shot.


----------



## CanScotPatricia (22 Feb 2021)

I own an FN P99 in .40, a P 226, Glock 21, and a Colt M1911. If I had to choose one, P 226 all the way. Of your list, I would go with the H&K. The ergonomics remind me of the P99. I would go with .40, but obviously 9mm is the way to go for economical shooting.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (22 Feb 2021)

This may be a dumb question as I've never tried to purchase a pistol in Canada, but is there nowhere to go to test-shoot your shortlist?  As my immediate thought was to pick the one you shoot most accurately....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2021)

Good advice to buy a pistol that fits your hand and if you can go to a rental range, try out a few different pistol. the uber super slick pistol used by X SF is no good to you, if it does not fit your hand. Also Sig 226 and the Glock 17 can be fitted with a .22cal slide, that allows you to shoot the snot out of your pistol and not your wallet.


----------



## Ostrozac (22 Feb 2021)

Cdn Blackshirt said:


> This may be a dumb question as I've never tried to purchase a pistol in Canada, but is there nowhere to go to test-shoot your shortlist?  As my immediate thought was to pick the one you shoot most accurately....


There are pistol ranges that allow non-members to shoot rental guns in Edmonton, Calgary and Montreal. Or you can hit a rental range the next time you’re on vacation in Vegas or Florida.


----------



## FJAG (22 Feb 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> There are pistol ranges that allow non-members to shoot rental guns in Edmonton, Calgary and Montreal. Or you can hit a rental range the next time you’re on vacation in Vegas or Florida.


You can also pop in to this place in Orlando in between visits to Disney World

https://machinegunamericaorlando.com/gun_types/belt-fed/

🙂


----------



## Eaglelord17 (23 Feb 2021)

Cdn Blackshirt said:


> This may be a dumb question as I've never tried to purchase a pistol in Canada, but is there nowhere to go to test-shoot your shortlist?  As my immediate thought was to pick the one you shoot most accurately....


Generally speaking for most of Canada there isn't and usually test shooting comes down to if you know someone with that particular gun and they are willing to let you try handling it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Feb 2021)

Couldn't decide so picked up 4 on that list. Oops.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (23 Feb 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Couldn't decide so picked up 4 on that list. Oops.



Congrats!  Great looking weapon.  Now that you have us all hooked on your purchase, we'll be looking forward to your first "Range Report".


----------



## johnmorgan (25 Feb 2021)

Hi, I have never had Colt 1911 but I had different Glock pistols and I was very happy with them


----------



## Haggis (25 Feb 2021)

johnmorgan said:


> Hi, I have never had Colt 1911 but I had different Glock pistols and I was very happy with them View attachment 64600


1911s and Glocks are the Mr. Potatohead of guns.


----------

